# Condensation



## Dads3girls (May 9, 2010)

Has anyone had any condensation issues with the end slide, in particular in the 28RSDS?
I used to own a Hybrid (trailer with the soft ends)and as expected, had bad condensation issues during cold weather camping.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of condensation issues are you having? Is it mainly moisture on the windows on damp days - or - mold? 
BTW - Moved topic from Polls to Problems, Solutions & After Market.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Someone talked about a dehumidifier a week or so ago. Maybe they'll chime in. If they do, maybe they could give us the model that they have. Obviously it would be nice to have a small one that doesn't take up much space. I just get condensation on the windows. In all of my years of camping, I never camped when it snowed outside. (And I live in Buffalo) The first two trips this year, and it snowed. Not a lot but it was cold. We got lots of condensation on the windows. Enough to start dripping. I went around and wiped it off and vented the trailer. It also didn't help that I boiled water for noodles.







.gif[/img]

It was so cold, I think I went through 30lbs of propane in a day and a half. Never thought that was possible.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I had a hybrid too. We had very bad condensation inside the canvas. Sounds like the rear slide on the OB is not insulated as well as the rest of the trailer??


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry to keep replying to this, but I noticed your from Lancaster. We're from Orchard Park. Nice to see someone local on here!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I still have my hybrid (that is for sale), and I used to clip some "space blankets" on top... reflective side up in warm weather, down in cold weather and that made the condensation problem *much* much less.... still a little but not bad at all. We used the hybrid for 8 seasons of camping.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Up State NY Camper said:


> *Someone talked about a dehumidifier a week or so ago*. Maybe they'll chime in. If they do, maybe they could give us the model that they have. Obviously it would be nice to have a small one that doesn't take up much space. I just get condensation on the windows. In all of my years of camping, I never camped when it snowed outside. (And I live in Buffalo) The first two trips this year, and it snowed. Not a lot but it was cold. We got lots of condensation on the windows. Enough to start dripping. I went around and wiped it off and vented the trailer. It also didn't help that I boiled water for noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the post - click here - looks like a nice one!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I still have my hybrid (that is for sale), and I used to clip some "space blankets" on top... reflective side up in warm weather, down in cold weather and that made the condensation problem *much* much less.... still a little but not bad at all. We used the hybrid for 8 seasons of camping.


Yeah, we used the "blankets" too. They're called "pop-up gizmos". I was a little skeptical when I ordered them, but amazed at how much less condensation we had on the canvas. Worth every penny.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We had this issue once. We figured the extra moisture was from us breathing. Since I had the MaxAir covers installed over the vents, we simply opened the vents. Our vents have been open since 2004 and have never been closed. We since have had no condensation problems.


----------



## Dads3girls (May 9, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> What kind of condensation issues are you having? Is it mainly moisture on the windows on damp days - or - mold?
> BTW - Moved topic from Polls to Problems, Solutions & After Market.


I'm not having any problems. I just bought it and pick it up on Thursday. Just wondering if there are any issues with condensation.


----------



## Dads3girls (May 9, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Someone talked about a dehumidifier a week or so ago. Maybe they'll chime in. If they do, maybe they could give us the model that they have. Obviously it would be nice to have a small one that doesn't take up much space. I just get condensation on the windows. In all of my years of camping, I never camped when it snowed outside. (And I live in Buffalo) The first two trips this year, and it snowed. Not a lot but it was cold. We got lots of condensation on the windows. Enough to start dripping. I went around and wiped it off and vented the trailer. It also didn't help that I boiled water for noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Lancaster NY! We're neighbors! Where do you live? Do you have the 28RSDS or an end slide?


----------



## Dads3girls (May 9, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Sorry to keep replying to this, but I noticed your from Lancaster. We're from Orchard Park. Nice to see someone local on here!!


Agreed, I just replied to your first comments. What kind of OB do you have?


----------



## Dads3girls (May 9, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> We had this issue once. We figured the extra moisture was from us breathing. Since I had the MaxAir covers installed over the vents, we simply opened the vents. Our vents have been open since 2004 and have never been closed. We since have had no condensation problems.


Even in cold weather camping you leave them open? Isn't that a little chilly?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Dads3girls said:


> Sorry to keep replying to this, but I noticed your from Lancaster. We're from Orchard Park. Nice to see someone local on here!!


Agreed, I just replied to your first comments. What kind of OB do you have?
[/quote]

We just brought home the 2011 312BH. Took our first trip to Sprague brook this past mothers day. We'll be there this weekend also. Then to Allegany memorial weekend. I've been talking to other up-staters about getting a rally going later this year (fall) or next year. I'll keep you posted if your interested. Did you get your OB at Colton?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Dads3girls said:


> Isn't that a little chilly?


No, in the cooler camping season we will stoke up a hot fire, get the electric heater out and if needed, a heating blanket.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The windows will tend to fog before you get condensation anywhere else in a TT. This is because they have the lowest insulating value (on a Hybrid it is the canvas obviously). Therefore if you see your windows fogging it's a good time to open the vents. With vent covers on it isn't too drafty. The furnace also helps dry things out a bit.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We camped this weekend sometimes it was in the rain, sometimes it was in the snow, sometimes it was in the sunshine!! VERY interesting weather here this weekend! When we noticed the windows beginning to fog, we just opened the bathroom vent and tada no more condensation!


----------



## Dads3girls (May 9, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Sorry to keep replying to this, but I noticed your from Lancaster. We're from Orchard Park. Nice to see someone local on here!!


Agreed, I just replied to your first comments. What kind of OB do you have?
[/quote]

We just brought home the 2011 312BH. Took our first trip to Sprague brook this past mothers day. We'll be there this weekend also. Then to Allegany memorial weekend. I've been talking to other up-staters about getting a rally going later this year (fall) or next year. I'll keep you posted if your interested. Did you get your OB at Colton?
[/quote]
We would be interested. Please keep us in mind.
Yes I will be getting the camper Colton RV. Nice people and a killer deal!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Dads3girls said:


> Sorry to keep replying to this, but I noticed your from Lancaster. We're from Orchard Park. Nice to see someone local on here!!


Agreed, I just replied to your first comments. What kind of OB do you have?
[/quote]

We just brought home the 2011 312BH. Took our first trip to Sprague brook this past mothers day. We'll be there this weekend also. Then to Allegany memorial weekend. I've been talking to other up-staters about getting a rally going later this year (fall) or next year. I'll keep you posted if your interested. Did you get your OB at Colton?
[/quote]
We would be interested. Please keep us in mind.
Yes I will be getting the camper Colton RV. Nice people and a killer deal!!
[/quote]

We'll do. Good luck on your PDI!


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

We have an 06 28rsds. we have a problem with condensation in the rear slide on the comforter between the mattress and the sides. only happens if the vents are closed and the heat is on. no problem with the vents open or the a/c on.


----------

